
1973 German Scifi Film World on a Wire Explores VR Sims and AI Before the Matrix - simulate
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_on_a_Wire
======
simulate
This was originally shown on German television as "Welt am Draht" in two
parts. You can watch both parts on YouTube, with English subtitles.

Part 1:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfXtzBRX3sg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfXtzBRX3sg)

Part 2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOe0sggQfF4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOe0sggQfF4)

------
qbrass
I thought the description sounded a lot like The Thirteenth Floor, then I
learned that they're both based on the same novel.

